# [emerge] Problemas tras actualización (cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Como cada semana he actualizado el Gentoo y me está dando problemas...

El Chromium me ha dejado de funcionar y me dice:

./chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Cuando paso el revdep-rebuild me da los siguientes errores:

root@localhost:/home/alex# revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/scanext.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/scanext.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1.0.0 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1.0.0 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

root@localhost:/home/alex# 

He probado a reinstalar el jpeg y el chromium-bin y siguen los problemas

¿que debo hacer?

Edito, Un par de datos más:

alex@localhost ~ $ eix jpeg -I

[I] media-libs/jpeg

     Available versions:  

	(62)	6b-r9

	(0)	7 8

	(7)	~7-r1

     Installed versions:  6b-r9(62)(22:05:25 22/01/10) 8(08:27:43 28/02/10)

     Homepage:            http://jpegclub.org/ http://www.ijg.org/

     Description:         Library to load, handle and manipulate images in the JPEG format

[I] media-libs/openjpeg

     Available versions:  1.3 1.3-r2 {tools}

     Installed versions:  1.3-r2(23:03:13 13/08/09)(-tools)

     Homepage:            http://www.openjpeg.org/

     Description:         An open-source JPEG 2000 codec written in C

Found 2 matches.

alex@localhost ~ $ eix chromium-bin -I

[I] www-client/chromium-bin

     Available versions:  (~)4.0.295.0_p35884 [m](~)5.0.308.0_p37385 [m]**9999 {+plugins-symlink}

     Installed versions:  4.0.295.0_p35884(08:31:07 28/02/10)

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/chromium/

     Description:         Open-source version of Google Chrome web browser (binary version)

alex@localhost ~ $ 

Un saludo

Editado:

Pd: Lo doy por cerradoLast edited by will198 on Sun Feb 28, 2010 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *will198 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El Chromium me ha dejado de funcionar y me dice:
> 
> ./chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Recompilar  chromium debería arreglarlo. Asegúrate de que

el paquete se recompila por completo sin errores

el binario de chromium que estás usando es el que instala gentoo, y no otro que hayas instalado a mano, alias, script o cualquier cosa extraña, para esto puedes usar "equery f chromium|grep bin, which chromium, etc.).

```
 *  !!! /usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/scanext.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/scanext.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1.0.0 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1.0.0 -> (none)
```

Este tipo de cosas pasa cuando instalas cosas a mano sin usar portage (lo cual concordaría con el problema anterior). Si no es el caso entonces hay algo mal en tu instalación... Es posible incluso que hayas sido víctima de una intrusión y alguien haya puesto binarios en tu sistema. rkhunter, clamav, chkrootkit...

Si el problema es una instalación a mano fuera de portage, tendrás que desinstalar el software a mano. Si son solo unos pocos ficheros huérfanos entonces los tendrás que borrar a mano. Por supuesto puede que aún queda basura por ahí, lo cual también puede causar otros problemas y conflictos... No puedo decirte gran cosa sin saber más del problema.

 *Quote:*   

> He probado a reinstalar el jpeg y el chromium-bin y siguen los problemas

 

Chromium-bin viene precompilado, no se que tal se llevará con jpeg-7, recomiendo que uses la versión sin -bin. Aunque creo que jpeg se instala en slots, así que no debería haber problema en principio. No se.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Muchas gracias por responder...

 *Quote:*   

> Recompilar chromium debería arreglarlo. Asegúrate de que 
> 
> el paquete se recompila por completo sin errores 
> 
> el binario de chromium que estás usando es el que instala gentoo, y no otro que hayas instalado a mano, alias, script o cualquier cosa extraña, para esto puedes usar "equery f chromium|grep bin, which chromium, etc.).

 

Ok recompile el que no tiene el -bin y ya funciona... he estado leyendo mucho por google (aunque entendiendo poco  :Smile:  ) y al parecer el chromium-bin depende del jpeg-6 pero el gentoo está ya con el 8 he quitado el jpeg (tanto el 6 como el 8 que tenía instalado) y al emerger el chromium se ha instalado el 8. si pruebo a emerger chromium-bin requiere jpeg-6 y me pide instalarlo, asi que le he dicho que no y por ahora usaré el chromium sin -bin.

 *Quote:*   

> Este tipo de cosas pasa cuando instalas cosas a mano sin usar portage (lo cual concordaría con el problema anterior). Si no es el caso entonces hay algo mal en tu instalación... Es posible incluso que hayas sido víctima de una intrusión y alguien haya puesto binarios en tu sistema. rkhunter, clamav, chkrootkit... 

 

Pues es posible que al principio conado instalé Gentoo instalase los controladores de las hp de la página web de hp y los metiese a mano... creo que luego los borre pero debío quedar algo por ahí...

Me he cepillado todos los fichero que me salían con el revdep-rebuild sin paquete asociado...

Ahora cuando paso el revdep-rebuild me salen 3000000 de mensajes diciéndome que el tal y pascual (creo que todos los paquetes del sistema) dependen de un tal libjpeg.s0.7 (o algo parecido) y que no está (claro que no está... este fin de semana se ha instalado la 8 y ha quietado la siete)... el caso es que cuando termina de hacer sus chequeos el revdep-rebuild calcula los paquetes a emerger y me dice lo siguiente:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-python/PyQt:0".

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

root@localhost:/usr/lib/sane# eix pyqt

[I] dev-python/PyQt4

     Available versions:  4.5.4-r4 4.6.2 ~4.7 {X assistant +dbus debug doc examples kde multimedia opengl phonon sql svg webkit xmlpatterns}

     Installed versions:  4.6.2(14:58:17 13/02/10)(X dbus kde opengl sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -phonon -xmlpatterns)

     Homepage:            http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/intro/ http://pypi.python.org/pypi/PyQt

     Description:         A set of Python bindings for the Qt toolkit

root@localhost:/usr/lib/sane# 

Al parecer no está el PyQt:0 ¿ este no es el mismo paquete que el PyQt4?

El caso es que empiezo a estar un poco preocupado porque tiene mala pinta...

¿Por favor me podéis echar un cable?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Al parecer no está el PyQt:0

 

Si miras en tu world tendrás dos entradas supongo (pyqt y pyqt4), y todo se reduce a que desinstales ( si es que aún lo tienes) el pyqt ya que creo que era una dependencia de kde3 y este ya no están en el árbol oficial.

que te sea leve con la recompilación por cierto, dependiendo de como tengas configurado el sistema te tocará recompilar casi todo.

saluetes

----------

## will198

Muchas gracias por responder,

Ya he quitado el pyqt y parece que ha tirado pa lante... despues de recompilarme unos 30 paquetes (creo casi todos por el paso de jpeg7 a jpeg8) ya parece que el revdep-rebuild me dice que todo esta ok... además le he vuelto a sincronizar todo emerge world revdep-rebuild etc y todo ok...

Lo único que me ha dejado de funcionar la impresora (creo que han actualizado el hpcups al hplip) en fin me temo que me toca pergame de nuevo con la impresora (con lo que me costó hacerla funcionar la última vez)

Un saludo a todos y gracias de nuevo

----------

